# Water Ph?



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

What is the highest ph Red Bellies can handle(just out of curiotisty).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.

how high is your pH LOL?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.
> 
> how high is your pH LOL?


Well my city's water ph is like 7.6

I am just a little worried because my guys are so small.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

to the forum.

RBP's can handle a wide pH in the home aquarium, a stable pH is most important.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.
> 
> how high is your pH LOL?


Well my city's water ph is like 7.6

I am just a little worried because my guys are so small.
[/quote]

I have 5 babies too man. my ph is 7.6 and they are FINE. and my nitrites are high and they are still fine.

relax you're doing a good job.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.
> 
> how high is your pH LOL?


Well my city's water ph is like 7.6

I am just a little worried because my guys are so small.
[/quote]

how big is your tank??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

7.6 is ok... as been said it's more important to keep it stable...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.
> 
> how high is your pH LOL?


Well my city's water ph is like 7.6

I am just a little worried because my guys are so small.
[/quote]

how big is your tank??
[/quote]
125 GALS.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I've heard dudes say that they're reds were totally fine in 8.0-8.2 ph their whole lives.
> 
> how high is your pH LOL?


Well my city's water ph is like 7.6

I am just a little worried because my guys are so small.
[/quote]

how big is your tank??
[/quote]
125 GALS.
[/quote]

thats great dude!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My PH is around 7.6 to 7.8 and mine seem fine.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> 7.6 is ok... as been said it's more important to keep it stable...


+1


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

My PH has always been around 7.8 - 8, never had any problems.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

e46markus said:


> My PH has always been around 7.8 - 8, never had any problems.


 x2 you're good as long as its stable


----------

